# Cold Air intake Sentra spec v



## StuartS (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, Ive just bought a cold air intake but its for a sentra se model would it still fit my car?

and is it easy to put in?

if anyone has pictures i like to see or video
thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope, won't fit. You should've bought one to fit your model  

As for installation, google for the instructions. If you don't feel you can handle it or are intimidated, pay someone to do it. Screwing up the MAF could be a $500 mistake.


----------

